# archery clubs in OC, ca



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone knew of any archery clubs in Orange County, CA 

thanks


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

i would like to know too.. i Shoot at Hi-Tech archery and sometimes Orange County Archery... club wise i dont know of any... there is Oranco, El Toro Archers.. but not many otehrs... ask G33k.. she would know.


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

yea right now im taking lessons at OCArchery, how do u like HItech.


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

who r u?? i used to be a regular at OCA.. hence the name....i like Hi-Tech.. the ability to shoot 6 different distances indoor and also they have indoor 3d shoots.. quite nice...


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

im jimmy i took the 7pm lesson there this past monday


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

what do u shoot..... ?


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

well i just started monday so i shoot those pink bows on the wall :O, my goal is to get a matrix with some decent limbs.


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

nice nice....well welcome to the site.. and talk to G33k.. she knows all there is to know in the OC club thing.


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

will do :O


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Did I hear my name? 
Where exactly are you located and what are you looking for? Outdoor range? regular league nights? FITA, NFAA, IBO, ATA? People your own age with similiar interests?

I know that a bunch of 20-ish half recurve, half compound group shot together and had a good time. There are a so many groups out there, everytime I go out I meet new people


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

im in santa ana probably 15 mins from OCarchery. i dont really know what im looking for, i just got into archery and i am just browsing around


----------



## Deja-vue (Jan 5, 2005)

Anyone of you shoot at the Eldorado Park in Long Beach?
( very nice outdoor range, up to 115 yards)
I'm there every Saturday and Sunday mornings....


----------



## faucon (Jan 20, 2005)

hey u got an address? !!:O


----------



## Deja-vue (Jan 5, 2005)

Southern California Archery Clubs and Ranges 

El Dorado Park Archery


----------



## OCA04Matrix (Dec 17, 2004)

once the outdoor season comes along my buddies and i r there all the time... but right now.. not to much since its INDOOR!!!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Ohhh someone said outseason and I almost cried, atleast I got a little misty sniff sniff. I will definately be going out to some after vegas is over.


----------



## USCollegeInfo (Mar 16, 2004)

Saddleback archery is in Orange County. They have a nice outdoor range. They also have great instructional programs. They move the targets up to 18m for 'indoor' practice. They are great people----check their website saddlebackarchery.org Email Gary Holstein with any questions. He replies quickly and you can go visit the range. We've shot their numerous times.


----------

